# Raleigh XXIX, Redline Monocog, Haro Mary SS, Motobecane Outcast 29er, or?



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

Looking at picking up a steel framed SS 29er for fun, simple, quiet riding on some of the light to medium trails. I want 29er wheels, preferably disc brakes, and a suspension fork....I realize that these bikes don't come with front suspension, but that can be added now or later. Don't think that my hands and wrists can handle a rigid fork off-road.

After much reading around it seems these are some of the top choices....Raleigh XXIX, Redline Monocog Flight, Haro Mary SS, Motobecane Outcast 29er, or?

Today I sat on a red Raleigh XXIX in Large size and rode it around the bike shop....instantly felt very comfortable and a great looking bike! I think that I like EBB best for chain tension adjustment....nice to not worry about rear wheel alignment or slipping. Well when I got home this evening and researched....it appears red color is 2007 model, dark blue is 2008 model, baby blue is the 2009 model (only year of this frame with corrected geometry for 80mm suspension fork). How does the 2009 ride and fit compared to the 2007?

2009 Raleigh XXIX:
http://www.raleighusa.com/xxix/

Didn't find specs and geometry for the 2007

Redline Monocog Flight 29er:
http://www.redlinebicycles.com/adultbikes/monocog-flight-29er.html

Motobecane Outcast 29er:
http://www.motobecane.com/MBUSAo29.html

Haro Mary SS:
http://www.harobikes.com/mtb/tab2_subNav5.php

Suggestions and input please!


----------



## Paule (Dec 17, 2008)

Maybe ad the GT Peace 9r to your list?

http://www.gtbicycles.com/usa/eng/Products/Mountain/Cross-Country/Hard-Tail/#5802

I ride the 2008er since January, and I like it


----------



## SSdaveo (Nov 10, 2008)

Vassago JabberWocky
Surly Karate Monkey


----------



## Doggity (Mar 27, 2007)

Add the regular Monocog to your list. Along with the Outcast, best bang for the buck, if you can find one for under 5 clams. If money's not so much an issue, I'd be going with the Jabber


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

I've read that some EBB's can be problematic,so I would check into that before I assumed it's the "best" way for chain adjustment...just a thought (never had a prob outta my trackends).


----------



## RedGreen (Aug 1, 2007)

*Raleigh for shore*

+1 for the XXIX

I have one (2008 in a large), my boss has one (2007 large), and my best friend has the Redline. I definitely like the Raleigh better than the Redline, which makes sense, because the Raleigh comes with a better parts spec.

I like Raleigh as a company better as well, I had some hassle with the shipping company damaging the frame before I even got it, and to make a long story short, Raleigh got me a new frame in two days. The Raleigh has my vote (not at all swayed by the fact that I work at a shop that sells Raleighs :skep: )

None of the bikes you listed are terribly light, but all are great bikes. You can't go wrong with a 29er SS, so get one and get ready to have a ball


----------



## TripleThreat (Jul 22, 2004)

Kona Unit 2-9


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

All great suggestions, keep em coming. Problem with buying just a frame, is I want to ride one at least around the parking lot before I buy it....difficult to do with some of these bikes. Money matters, but better to buy the right bike first time....hard to justify $1600 for an SS though....the Felt Nine Solo is $1649??? :eekster: Uh, there's *less parts* on the bike...shouldn't it cost less than my geared suspended bikes? :skep:

Wish more shops carried steel SS 29ers around here........

EDIT: I really need to ride before I buy.....only rode 2009 Felt Nine Solo and 2007 Raleigh XXIX so far. I would try the rigid fork at least for a little while, but prolly want Reba for long-term use....most trails around here are not that smooth. Disc brakes really are nice for when the rim is kinda out of true....steel seems like nicer riding, but don't know first-hand. Looking for best value and upgradeable without needing immediate rebuild.

Ride and maintenance input is appreciated too.


----------



## djembe975 (Apr 12, 2008)

If you want a steel frame like you mentioned in your post then you should remove the Motobecane Outcast from your list. I have an 08' Redline Flight and other than the paint being a little thin it's been an awesome bike. I put a suspension fork on it but may go back to rigid because of the precise steering and compliant ride. The sliding drop outs haven't given me any problems like slippage and such plus the bike is very versatile because it comes with the options to run gears if SS isn't for you plus the bike comes with solid components for the price. I payed $780 out the door.


----------



## CupOfJava (Dec 1, 2008)

We love them all... hard to pick just one.


----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

Good deals to be had on a Voodoo Dambala 29er. Treefort

Whats your budget? You can get one for $799 and throw some BB7s on for like $50 a wheel. Suspension corrected for 100mm. Pick up a Manitou Drake for $330ish.

Steel, SS, 100mm fork, discs for 1200 aint bad!

BTW, i love my dambala


----------



## BassBikerD (Mar 19, 2008)

+1 for the XXIX Also. I take mine on some medium to heavy stuff, and gets by just great! But my brakes suck (the 07's had the bb5's), You cant really go wrong with any of the above mentioned though. The Raleigh is definitely pretty cheap compared to most, but still has a decent parts spec. I think mine was 750, just too bad they didn't continue with the dirty red paintjob. Quick side note, can anyone still get decals for the 2007 XXIX?


----------



## (((И))) (Feb 19, 2009)

i've been looking at the same stuff. i know you said you wanted a 4130 frame but check out the nashbar 9er. the new se stout looks pretty good as well. i would put my money on GT Peace 9er if your gonna spend $700-$800.


----------



## chuckjoga (Mar 3, 2008)

*$400 is just the down payment on an Outcast*

I have an Outcast 29er. It's cheap and fun. I rode the heck out of it on some tough trails. Cheap, no name hubs will need lots of maintenance and will wear out. No disc tabs either. After the money I spent on it, it would buy a Redline next time from a local shop.

Replaced so far: rear axle, rear hub, grips, chain, freewheels, brake pads, pedals.
Want to upgrade, but not worth it: 175 or 180mm cranks, wider bars, better stem, suspension fork (frame not suspension corrected), disc brakes (need fork + rear disc adapter + front disc hub)

I still ride it to the park and enjoy it, but now I have another 29er for real rides. At this point, I wouldn't sell it because it's not worth much money. Forget about the warranty too. It's not worth the paper it's written on. You'll pay the freight if there are any problems.

OTOH, for tooling around and light use, it's a great price. I never got a chance to try it as a fixie before the rear hub crapped out on me.

-Chuck


----------



## sinnerspinner (Feb 13, 2009)

+1 for the Redline. It is the more trail-worthy compared to the Raleigh. Brakes will be your first upgrade. Bigger wheels will reveal the weaknesses of most mechanical brakes, so expect this. Suspension...? maybe? ... you may find that you don't need it for your described use (light to medium trail). The Haro and Motobecane don't belong on the same short-list with with Raleigh and Redline, but that isn't exactly obvious to newer riders as a lot of these forums treat them as being equivalent. I also like the Kona geometry in this price-point. Also: consider the disk-ready RL Monocog with an immediate brake upgrade. -something nice that gaps the price difference to the Flight a bit, but comes out way on top in performance.


----------



## The Diesel (Apr 4, 2008)

I will probably be picking up my raleigh this weekend, ill let you know what i think. I already rode it a bit at the lbs. I can hop decently on it which is more than i thought i would be able to do lol. This will be my first 29er as well as my first SS. im getting the blue 08 model.


----------



## vindiggitydog (Aug 6, 2008)

*Another vote for the Raleigh XXIX*

Be good to yourself and get the Raleigh. I am on my second season on my Raleigh and love it. I have upgraded the brakes and wheel set, but I couldn't be happier with the bike.:thumbsup:


----------



## The Diesel (Apr 4, 2008)

vindiggitydog said:


> Be good to yourself and get the Raleigh. I am on my second season on my Raleigh and love it. I have upgraded the brakes and wheel set, but I couldn't be happier with the bike.:thumbsup:


did you have the wtb speed disc wheels? were they heavy? what did you go with?


----------



## gsomtb (Jul 18, 2007)

Chanting in unison with SSdaveo:

Va-ssa-go
Va-ssa-go
Va-ssa-go.


----------



## sinnerspinner (Feb 13, 2009)

*Surly, Vassago*

I couldn't agree more. However, neither of these fit the original criteria of being "test-rideable", stock bikes. :sad:


----------



## Leethal (Feb 5, 2004)

Why wouldn't the Haro belong on this list??? I love mine.. although mine is far from stock (I picked it up used that way). I can say for certain I would rather it over the original four.. and highly doubt the Vassago if similiarly equipped has any perceivable difference..


----------



## gsomtb (Jul 18, 2007)

*?*



Leethal said:


> Why wouldn't the Haro belong on this list??? I love mine.. although mine is far from stock (I picked it up used that way). I can say for certain I would rather it over the original four.. and highly doubt the Vassago if similiarly equipped has any perceivable difference..


??????????


----------



## Leethal (Feb 5, 2004)

What is the question GSO??? That Wet Cat Geometry isn't all that different... just a name. The Haro has shorter stays and a steeper headangle, both use Double butted Steel... both have similiar BB height and very short head-tubes...


----------



## gsomtb (Jul 18, 2007)

So the Haro' geo is the SAME as the Vassago's?
Similar isn't the same........the sum adds up to much larger than any one on it's own.
I ain't hatin, I'm just sayin.


----------



## Leethal (Feb 5, 2004)

Your right it handles worse than a Mary...LOL

Actually my real point was that the Haro is a great bargain for the money and in my opinion is better than the Redline, Raleigh and Motobecane by far.


----------



## plesurnpain (Sep 9, 2007)

*The Raleigh Rips*

I've been riding my xxix since April and I love it. Two of my riding buddies test rode it and each bought one too. I've done a few upgrades using parts that I alresdy had. Now I'm planning on a carbon fork(exotic) and new wheels(xt/flow) with new tires(rampage/fire). The stock wheels aren't too heavy, but the stouts are.I rode them to death.If you want to save some weight, swap them out. If you want grip, keep them. If I can, I'll do the brakes. Right now they work fine and that can wait. It's just a fun bike at a great price. I don't even mind spending a few bucks on upgrades.


----------



## gsomtb (Jul 18, 2007)

*Good*



Leethal said:


> Your right it handles worse than a Mary...LOL
> 
> Actually my real point was that the Haro is a great bargain for the money and in my opinion is better than the Redline, Raleigh and Motobecane by far.


Bargains = Good.

My Vassago handles awesome FWIW.


----------



## 10speedbiopacefreewheel (Aug 19, 2008)

the raleigh is a piece of ****. sorry. i bought one new the first year they came out, from the rep. i begged him for one. only the shop manager and I were able to get them before release. i was so stoked. it came w/ bb5s not bb7s. and the ebb sucked, nothing kept it from slipping. i hated it, i sold it after less than half a season. boss also sold his. maybe they have improved it the past two years. i had a redline and it was great, shouldnt have let it go. 

my advice is, get the redline. make sure if the bike you get doesnt have disc, it at least has tabs for later upgrading.

motobee is a garbage internet brand anymore. i dont know much about the haro. i used to ride haro bmx as a kid and they were a name then but i dont know what the are doing now. 

test ride as much as possible!


----------



## vindiggitydog (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm surprised you had that kinda trouble. I have none of those issues, and have been riding mine for 2 seasons. :nono:


----------



## 10speedbiopacefreewheel (Aug 19, 2008)

*cool*

yeah i will say my friend in fruita, CO has the XXIX and loves it. I def. had a bad experience and was dying to get rid of mine OTOH, but results may vary. still +1 redline

test ride, test ride, test ride, friends, shops, anyones on the trail.

motob-no!
haro-rather you didnt
raliegh- ok but cheapy ebb=sketch 
gt- a pacific but ok
redline-my choice 
any of the last three for value.


----------



## Genom (Mar 20, 2007)

My search two years ago was very similar to yours and I wound up with the Haro Mary SS.

The Redline/Haro decision was very close and it was a matter of a component or two and a deal I could not refuse on a demo Haro that finalized my decision.

Component-wise I opted for the Haro because I really wanted the On One Mary bars and the 18" frame came with 180mm cranks. The EBB has not given me an ounce of trouble in all the miles I have ridden in the past two years.

As of now the bike has several parts changes including BB7 brakes, an On One carbon fork, Surly 18T cog, XT skewers, and Rampage/Nanoraptor tires front and rear.


----------



## sinac84 (Nov 8, 2007)

I just got a Haro Mary SS and I love it as well. I have a Cannondale F29 Two for when I want suspension and gears. All of my buddies ride a Haro Mary and I know why now. I love my Cannondale but after my first ride on my Haro I thought to myself its gonna be hard deciding which bike to take out each day. My Haro is stock as of now and is my first SS rigid. Upgrades are coming (Avid Elixir R breakset, Origin 8 fork, ghetto tubeless with the stock tires, and a carbon handlebar). After those upgrades up front, I'll only replace components if they break. HARO MARY SS, buy it!!


----------



## oldstumpy (Jun 12, 2007)

My XXIX (2007) has been great. No EBB problems, BB5s are fine. The paint chips easily, and I finally destroyed the stock headset. Oh, stock seatpost was definitely too short on my medium frame.

Any ss 29er is just stupid fun either way. :thumbsup:


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

Still searching..........HOw about the new Haro Ally SS 29er? Anybody own one or ride it yet? Not sure about going rigid though.....


----------



## LukeTX04 (Oct 10, 2005)

Just bought a Mary SS a few weeks ago and love it! Been riding a Trek HT for years but the Mary brings new life to old things! So far I have no complaints, added my spd pedals, ordered an eXotic carbon fork and am ready to roll. The SS is amazing, love the steel, and it really is a great deal! I got mine at a "its good to know somebody" discount but I would have paid full price for the bike. Just do it!


----------



## Arkmage (Feb 10, 2009)

I've got an outcast 29er. With the exception of the water bottle cages, handle bars, stem, and grips its all stock. Honestly for the money I have zero complaints. If it had cost more I'd be a little upset with the headset (feels notchy) and the rear hub (although riding fixed gear on the flat gully trails behind my house is fun). The biggest downside for me is that affordable pre-built wheels with good hubs are hard to find with clincher rims. All the wheelsets I've seen in my price range are disc only and the bike doesn't have disc tabs.


----------



## The Diesel (Apr 4, 2008)

Well i have been riding my XXIX for about a month now and i love it. I tried to ride my old bike and i felt like it was a kids bike, just cant do it anymore. I have built some climbing power pretty fast on the SS. I took off a week because of weather and then went riding yesterday and the bike felt really really light. The bike is amazing for the preice.


----------



## Yo! (Dec 4, 2008)

Arkmage said:


> I've got an outcast 29er. With the exception of the water bottle cages, handle bars, stem, and grips its all stock. Honestly for the money I have zero complaints. If it had cost more I'd be a little upset with the headset (feels notchy) and the rear hub (although riding fixed gear on the flat gully trails behind my house is fun). The biggest downside for me is that affordable pre-built wheels with good hubs are hard to find with clincher rims. All the wheelsets I've seen in my price range are disc only and the bike doesn't have disc tabs.


My roomate has the Outcast 29er; his is the '09 frame only option with the sliding dropouts.

He runs his geared with an '09 Tora; this frame is definitely solid, but I think it has paid the least attention to geometries critical to 29er frames. If you were going to look for a SS, rigid, aluminum 29er, this is a good way to go. Plus his frame was $190, dirt cheap.

I am currently considering a lightweight 29er commuter; I ride jump bikes and am generally pretty tough on my rides; I've narrowed it down to a Redline Flight 29er frame (so I can get sliders) or the GT.


----------



## ATBScott (Jun 4, 2006)

Diesel, welcome to XXIX-land... I love mine and it has performed many duties. I have had a 9-spd wheel built for the rear with a hanger from the XXIX+G and used it for the Telluride-Moab hut trip, done a bazillion rides around here on it for over 2 years, etc... I cracked my frame about a month ago, and took it back to the shop - Raleigh had a new frame to me in 4 days. Outstanding customer service for a "cheap" bike. I literally do not ride any of my other ATB's any longer. And I am still rocking the stock rigid fork after 2+ years. My advice, use a big, grippy tire in front, something that hooks up but rolls fast in the rear (I like the Spec Captain 2.2 so far, Exiwolf was pretty good on back too) and ride the hell out of it. Really fun bike. I've upgraded my brakes to Juicy Carbons off one of my FS bikes, and cranks are now Shimano Deore LX, a different stem and the Jones-design Titec "J Bars" and it works everywhere for me. Enjoy your ride!


----------



## Moementum (Oct 21, 2006)

Been on a Mary for over a year, couldn't be happier, easily worth more than msrp, take one look at the chainstays. Ride quality and handling is amazing. It is considered a clone of the 26" WTB Phoenix, one of the finest trail bikes ever. The Ally is Aluminum, not great for rigid.


----------



## ATBScott (Jun 4, 2006)

I have to agree with Moementum on the "aluminum / rigid" thing. Except for maybe Scandium, which has a higher modulus of elasticity, Aluminum hardtails tend to be pretty harsh, and are prone to cracking compared to steel... (and I've cracked a cro-moly frame!). If aluminum was good at flexing, they would make springs out of it, as it is lighter than steel. They don't make springs out of aluminum. Make a great, lighter stiff chassis for a FS bike, as the pivots, springs and shocks soak up most of the load. For rigid go steel or Ti, but you won't find the latter for cheap!


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

Not sure that I'd keep it rigid forever. Might swap to Tora, Reba, or? Not sure I really trust carbon rigid forks.....and never ridden one to see how well they track and how much trail chatter they actually absorb.

The Haro Ally SS fork is chromoly suspension corrected. Anybody know the weight of the factory fork? I really like disc brakes over rim brakes for better stopping power and relatively inexpensive replacement wheelsets widely available.

Mary SS looks nice too (MSRP $960) ....but $200 more than Ally SS (MSRP $765). Trying to keep this bike low budget but upgradeable and upgrade worthy.

Mainly looking for a fun dedicated 29er SS that rides well, upgradeble (and upgrade worthy,) that won't break the bank. Having a hard time deciding cause there are so many options....guess that's a good thing!  Thinking of light trail use and bike paths mostly....but that could change depending on the bike.....maybe Mary is worth it? Or?

2009 Raleigh XXIX looks interesting:

rice $$$$ 
Sizes SM, MD, LG, XL 
Frame 4130 Butted Cr-Mo w/CNC Dropouts, Replaceable EBB Insert 
Cranks Truvativ Fire X SS 33t w/alloy guard 
Bottom Bracket Truvativ GXP External Bearing 
F. Derailleur 
R. Derailleur 
Shifter 
Brake Levers Avid FR-5 
Brakes Avid BB5 Mecahincal Disc 185/160mm Rotors 
Rims WTB Speed Disc All Mtn 
Tires WTB Stout 29x2.3" 
Pedals Avenir ATB Resin Platform 
Handlebar Easton EA50 Riser 31.8 
Stem Avenir 200 Series 
Seatpost Avenir 200 Series 27.2x400mm 
Seat WTB Laser V Comp 
Headset Ahead 1-1/8


----------



## Moementum (Oct 21, 2006)

I paid 800 at lbs for the Mary, you should be able to find a similar deal. You also might be able to get a used deal online. Others have done that. The Mary bars are a nice touch, very comfortable with good control. I added road bar tape over the stock grips. The frame can also accept a rear derailleur if you choose to go that way, I switch back and forth to 1x9. I rode fs for ten years and don't miss it at all, trails are rocky and technical, tire pressure is key.


----------



## cesslinger (Oct 23, 2008)

We need a XXIX national group ride. Get those dirty red heads out!!


----------



## eastspur (Jan 25, 2009)

TripleThreat said:


> Kona Unit 2-9


I second this suggestion. The 2009 frame is lighter than previous years.

...and Kona has a great warranty.


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

OK, another bike to the mix...how about a Jamis Dragon One (29er)?

It has horizontal drop-outs and Reynolds 520 steel frame.

http://www.jamisbikes.com/usa/thebikes/hardtails/dragon/09_dragonone.html


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

Jamis is a good bike, too. While I was shopping, I wanted a solid frame and track ends. Monocog was the best fit for me. I like the geometry, fit and the price. I felt the Flight was not worth the upgrade (although very nice) and didn't like the sliding drop outs. I say test ride as many as possible and buy one to your liking.

FYI, the 2007 Raleigh XXIX is not suspension corrected, just in case you were thinking of running a front fork still.


----------



## S.O.B. (Mar 17, 2008)

Check out *Soul Cycles (www.ridesoul.com) *as they may still have some discounted frames left. I picked up a Hooligan (comes with an EBB) and have only had if for a few weeks, but could not be more pleased. My ride is 22.18lbs (with pedals) and a blast to ride. Plus you are buying something made in the US (o.k., the Easton Tubing comes from Taiwan). Still, worth checking out; I am glad I did.


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

Rode the Haro Ally SS in 18" and 20" sizes and it feels really nice!

20" frame fits best....need to find a Mary SS to ride for the steel vs. aluminum frame comparison. Thinkin it would be really nice to get a softer ride for some of the trail chatter around here. The Ally bars are different and seem to actually bend down slightly at the ends of the bar...kinda different feel to it not sure if I like that. The Mary is same frame geometry but different bars, if I go with Mary and don't like em they are easy to swap out. 

I've never ridden a steel frame....input please....is it worth another $300? I can get a good deal on the Ally since it's in stock. What would you buy and why?


----------



## sinac84 (Nov 8, 2007)

I'd buy the Mary. Actually, I have a Mary SS and I bought it because the steel is so awesome over the aluminum. I ride my steel rigid more that my aluminum Cannondale with the Lefty. Go with the STEEL.


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

Rode a 19" Gary Fisher Rig today and it felt pretty nice (going to try a21.5" frame this week too). The Rig has Fox fork and is priced a good bit higher than any of the other SS that I was looking at. I mentioned the Haro Mary and steel frames in general to the guy at this shop and he didn't think any different ride just more weight? He says he has a Rig that he's been racing for about a year now and loves it with a bit shorter stem and some CF 20mm riser bars.


Maybe I'm just lookin at over-complicating and spending more $$$ than I should for a SS 29er?


----------



## Atom B (Jan 27, 2008)

*Go Steel!*

I have a Mary SS. This bike tugged at my heart strings the most. Maybe it was the aesthetics - ginger metallic paint, very nice TIG welds and the flattened chainstays are works of art. The price didn't hurt either - a lucky $520. for a brand new, previous year's model. Plus, downhilljill, a Haro manager who frequents this forum, provides excellent customer service.

I added some tasty bits to make it my own: Bontrager Race X Lite carbon fork, a better headset, Ergon grips and a Salsa Moto Ace 17° flat bar (never could get used to the On-One Mary bar). No issues with the EBB - I recently removed it to re-grease it, and to touch-up chain tension.


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

AtomB,

Good score on your Mary! I'm lookin at the metallic green Mary SS....sweet lookin although the blue is nice too. Really like how the Ally handled and it is the exact same geometry as the Mary. If I buy the Mary, I might put a Tora or Reba on there later at least to try it out. Glad to hear yours is working well for you and thanks for the input. :thumbsup:


----------



## vindiggitydog (Aug 6, 2008)

Atom B said:


> I have a Mary SS. This bike tugged at my heart strings the most. Maybe it was the aesthetics - ginger metallic paint, very nice TIG welds and the flattened chainstays are works of art. The price didn't hurt either - a lucky $520. for a brand new, previous year's model. Plus, downhilljill, a Haro manager who frequents this forum, provides excellent customer service.
> 
> I added some tasty bits to make it my own: Bontrager Race X Lite carbon fork, a better headset, Ergon grips and a Salsa Moto Ace 17° flat bar (never could get used to the On-One Mary bar). No issues with the EBB - I recently removed it to re-grease it, and to touch-up chain tension.


Hey if you're interested in selling the Mary bar, let a brother know. I have wanted to give one a try.:thumbsup:


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks for all the input! I bought a Green Mary SS today and just waitin for it to arrive at LBS! Can't wait!


----------



## LukeTX04 (Oct 10, 2005)

Natedogz said:


> Thanks for all the input! I bought a Green Mary SS today and just waitin for it to arrive at LBS! Can't wait!


Congrats man! Post pics as soon as she gets here. You will love her!


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

LukeTX04 said:


> Congrats man! Post pics as soon as she gets here. You will love her!


Thanks, can't wait! The color choice was difficult....they both look great! I think a bike should either be kinda stealth (black, brown, dark blue, Humboldt Green, etc.) or really bright (red, Carolina Blue, orange, yellow, white). :thumbsup:


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

Picked up my new Mary SS a couple days ago and have been riding it around the neighborhood to get it dialed in. Went for my first trail ride yesterday after work and this bike ROCKS!!!! Actually had thoughts of selling my geared 29er last night when I got home!  This bike is too much fun!!!!

I just installed Ergons, Easton EA50 low-rise aluminum bar, and shorter (90mm) stem on my new Mary SS and it is excellent! I had the stem from one of my Specialized bikes after a previous swap.

Bars in the 31.8 clamp diameter:
http://www.eastonbike.com/PRODUCTS/BARS/bar_rise_ea50.html

Tried the Mary bars for a couple 1/2 hour rides around the neighborhood and didn't like them...they put pressure in a weird place on my outer upper fore-arm that was uncomfortable and the stock steel Salsa stem was too long (120mm I think.) I like to sit a bit more upright....everyone has what works for them. Rode a racer's GF Rig last week.....hated it...all stretched out, bars lower than seat, thin grips, eggbeaters. I like flat pedals, Kona Wah Wah's have been good for me.

I bought the GP1 grips:

http://www.ergon-bike.com/

Trail pics to come!


----------



## vindiggitydog (Aug 6, 2008)

*Mary bar for sale????*

Hey ND, are you interested in parting with that Mary bar??? I have been wanting to try one out. Let me know....... :thumbsup:


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

Vindiggitydog, thanks but I'm not sure if I want to part with it yet....I'll let you know if I do. Prolly keep it though in case I want to try it again later. Sorry I didn't answer you berfore kinda got excited with my bike and overlooked it.

Running stock pedals for now, really like the Kona Wah Wahs on my other bikes, but apparently they are hard/impossible for non Kona dealer shops to order??? Anybody know what's up with that? The shop just started stocking these Premium brand Slimline pedals which look almost the same, but have 4 less pins per side (8 less pins total) and side (inner and outer) pins are grub screws instead of cap screws....so they can get ripped out of the pedals easier. Also the center bar (where the shaft and bearings are inside of) is narrower.....not sure I really like all that and they are still $80. I really like the 17mm thin-ness, lightweight, and strength of these pedals. Any suggestions for good thin flat pedals?

Premium Slimline pedals:

https://www.danscomp.com/465046.php?cat=PARTS

Kona Wah Wah pedals:

https://content.konaworld.com/webstore/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.display&Product_ID=205

Friday evening cellphone ride pics, I'll try to get some better ones next time out:


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

Bump. Wanting to resurrect this thread in hopes that someone has a link to the Haro Mary SS geometry specifications, in particular the 2008 model year.

Anyone?


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

scooderdude said:


> Bump. Wanting to resurrect this thread in hopes that someone has a link to the Haro Mary SS geometry specifications, in particular the 2008 model year.
> 
> Anyone?


Did quik search and didn't find specs....have you googled around?


----------



## mtnbikerfred (Mar 25, 2004)

2009 close enough?


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

mtnbikerfred said:


> 2009 close enough?


Same specs iirc, good find!


----------



## xjbaylor (Sep 22, 2006)

Just saw this had been resurrected. Oops.

I would buy either the XXIX or the Mary. I am on a 2009 XXIX and loving it. Bought it to see if I would like the 29er SS, figuring I could sell it if I wanted something nicer down the road.

No need. It is awesome. I decided just to build my dream SS up on this frame as time goes and parts fail. One day I am sure I will get a custom steel frame, but until then this bike is great.

Replaced the brakes, cockpit, saddle, etc. Also bought Flows/Hopes which cost more than the bike. It was the best $400 bike I had ever ridden, and now it is the best $1000ish bike I have ever ridden.

No problems so far with the EBB, no noise, no fuss. Nothing. Only minor issue is the fork flexes on pavement, but isn't an issue once in the dirt.

iPhone pic from earlier this week.


----------



## randyharris (Jul 1, 2009)

LOVE my new Kona Unit 2-9.


----------



## skankingbiker (Jan 15, 2010)

Natedogz said:


> All great suggestions, keep em coming. Problem with buying just a frame, is I want to ride one at least around the parking lot before I buy it....difficult to do with some of these bikes. Money matters, but better to buy the right bike first time....hard to justify $1600 for an SS though....


1. The jabber is a wonderful frame. I have yet to see any bad reviews of it and absolutely love mine. Get the right size and you will be all set.

2. $1600 for an SS is not that bad, considering the parts you will spec on its compared to similarly priced geared and suspended rigs. A nice SS will cost more than a *****ty FS. A nice set of wheels and good brakes have a huge impact on your ride.

Edit: oops....didn't see this was an old thread.


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

2011 Raleigh 29 is belt drive....pass on that. They have no chain drive model, wtf???



skankingbiker said:


> ...Edit: oops....didn't see this was an old thread.


NP more info is good! 

@Xjbaylor, very nice pic! I keep wantin to go back to rigid, but not all the time....dang now I need another bike.


----------



## xjbaylor (Sep 22, 2006)

Natedogz said:


> 2011 Raleigh 29 is belt drive....pass on that. They have no chain drive model, wtf???
> 
> NP more info is good!
> 
> @Xjbaylor, very nice pic! I keep wantin to go back to rigid, but not all the time....dang now I need another bike.


I will be rigid only while I am building up my next FS bike, but I don't think I would want to do more than a season with no other option. I will pick my rigid SS first on my weeknight rides, but on the weekends it can be fun to have another option.


----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

Natedogz said:


> 2011 Raleigh 29 is belt drive....pass on that. They have no chain drive model, wtf???
> 
> NP more info is good!
> 
> @Xjbaylor, very nice pic! I keep wantin to go back to rigid, but not all the time....dang now I need another bike.


 that is good


----------



## mojoman (Aug 20, 2007)

Anyone ride the GT Peace 9er? I just picked up a used one on a whim, just for fun. I have a Stumpy FSR 29er with I9 Flows and wanted an opposite bike for training and fun. I wanted a Monocog Flight but the Peace 9er came with BB7s and was less than half the price. I have never riden any of the other SS 29ers so I am not sure how it will compair.


----------



## PoisonDartFrog (Jul 8, 2010)

Holy thread resurrection. PTL!


----------

